# Salsa Vaya in Sydney



## eric_syd (Feb 25, 2006)

Just finished the build of my Vaya.
I love the bike, not felt that comfortable since my first Peugeot in 1975 !!!
included some clearance pics since some would like to know.
Tyres are Vittoria Randonneur, the front is 35mm wide, the rear is 36mm, actual measurement.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: Nice.


What kind of handlebars are those?


----------



## eric_syd (Feb 25, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> :thumbsup: Nice.
> 
> 
> What kind of handlebars are those?


On-One Midge.
They look weird and so wide from the front with the flares.
They attract a lot of questions unfortunately (are these 30's bars etc...)
I have had them for a while now but I had not set them up well and thought of selling them.
The flats were too narrow, the hoods too short etc...
Until I installed them on a mountain bike (that's their orginal purpose) and started to love them.
With the current set-up, it is perfect, I feel really comfortable in the three positions.
My flats are slightly above the seat (I'm old and unfit), the drops slightly below and the levers are low enough to allow good support for the wrists on the bar.
I would not want anything else and they exist now in O/S.


----------



## xJaredx (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice build! I had a Vaya complete on order but it was taking months and months due to how unexpectedly popular the Vaya is, and I ultimately decided I would probably be 95% as happy with a Surly LHT and $500 extra in my pocket, so I am taking delivery of my LHT next week. Plus, if I decide I want a Vaya a little later on I can toss most of the LHT components on a Vaya frame.

Enjoy the bike! I am going to be running Salsa Woodchipper bars on my LHT. I really like the Midge bars too though.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Since I have a history of neck and wrist problems, these will go on the list of things to try when I get back to riding regularly. I'm weird enough that I like the way they look.....


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice build, and nice to see some pics of home (well almost, from the A.C.T.)


----------



## eric_syd (Feb 25, 2006)

> "Very nice build! I had a Vaya complete on order but it was taking months and months due to how unexpectedly popular the Vaya is, and I ultimately decided I would probably be 95% as happy with a Surly LHT and $500 extra in my pocket, so I am taking delivery of my LHT next week."


???? Looks like I've been lucky. I had never heard of the Vaya, was thinking more of the Fargo but was put off by the too long chainstays. Then looked for a steel CX bike with disc tabs as per Salsa ads on this forum, but they don't make them anymore and I found the Vaya. Ordered the frame online in the US immediately, paid $80 for shipment and it was here downunder a week and a half later.... went to the web site after reading your post and you're right, they are sold out. The Surly is great but I have learned to love the disc brakes, I want to pull my kid's trailer. The Singular Gryphon and Peregrine looked nice too but more $$.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice build!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like a beautiful city. Cleveland Ohio is about 30 miles east of me. Beautiful...well...not so much. It does have its good parts though.


----------

